# Preserving Skills



## machinist (Jul 4, 2012)

I am more concerned every day about the loss of critical skills in the US. Not the high tech electronic stuff, but the more prosaic ones like farmers (the average age of farmers is pretty high), machinists (most of the jobs have gone to China), or those already "obsolete" like blacksmiths and those who grow open pollinated seeds. With less demand for any given skill, there are few who pursue learning that skill. 

If/when the US is unable to afford imported goods and foods, how do we kickstart the process here again? How many preppers are learning to graft their own fruit trees? Farm raise fish? Properly select seeds to save? Do leather work? Farm with horses or oxen? Sew durable clothing, or do spinning and weaving? Make shoes? 

Those are just the few that came to mind, but there must be hundreds of skills that will be needed in the "new normal" after TSHTF. 

For myself, I made a lifetime hobby of learning about antique ways of working wood, metal, and leather. I'm old enough to have farmed with horses and used open pollinated seed corn, raised tobacco, raised livestock and treated their ills. But there are so many things I don't know. I would hate to see what I would come up with for a pair of shoes if I could not buy them.

What skills are you learning? What needed skills have you thought about?


----------



## OldCootHillbilly (Jul 9, 2010)

Be why some a us still practice the old ways an try an learn them what we don't have yet.

Not easy, lots a the older folks have left us an taken a wealth a knowledge with em.


----------



## cnsper (Sep 20, 2012)

Not going to graft any fruit trees but I still do a lot of stuff the old way. Now shoes I am in the same boat as you but your feet toughen up really quick also. Wrapping them in hide is better than nothing. It does not have to be fancy or look pretty, it just has to work.

The seed and gardening is the easier of those to learn. With seeds it is pretty easy once you read how it was done. Cabbage for instance takes 2 years to mature and produce seed.

Besides, we are not going back to the stone ages. Even the pioneers were able to purchase seed for their farms.


----------



## Sentry18 (Aug 5, 2012)

The Mrs. and I are in the learning stages of gardening and canning. While we study and ask questions from those wiser and more experienced than us in those areas we are buying all of the things we need (or just want) to accomplish both. If the world is still up and running next spring we are going to be well prepared to fill our pantry with canned vegetables, sauces, salsas and meats. 

Plus I just found out that the widow who lives 2 houses over is a recently retired Phd / Professor from an agricultural college. She taught several agriculture based courses and apparently was also a curator of an Ag museum where she demonstrated how farming was done before modern technology. She may be a valuable resource for me and may even find herself invited to join my survival group.


----------



## Meerkat (May 31, 2011)

Theres a lot of info in a Y2K paperback about surviving this type of thing.We still have our book from then.


----------



## UncleJoe (Jan 11, 2009)

cnsper said:


> Cabbage for instance takes 2 years to...produce seed.


As does: 
Carrot, onion, beets, turnips, brussels sprouts, cabbage, cauliflower, celery, chard, collard, endive, kale, kohlrabi, leek, parsley, parsnip, rutabaga, salsify and probably a few others that I can't think of at the moment.


----------



## Lake Windsong (Nov 27, 2009)

With a little practice you can make decent footwear from old tires, it's a common sight in many countries.


----------



## OldCootHillbilly (Jul 9, 2010)

Leather can be made from many critters, so moccasins wouldn't be hard ta make.


----------



## bacpacker (Jul 15, 2011)

Sentry18 said:


> Plus I just found out that the widow who lives 2 houses over is a recently retired Phd / Professor from an agricultural college. She taught several agriculture based courses and apparently was also a curator of an Ag museum where she demonstrated how farming was done before modern technology. She may be a valuable resource for me and may even find herself invited to join my survival group.


Now right there is an excellent resource that will be hard for anyone to find in this day and time. I would love to pick her brain for a few days. 

I totally agree with the OP, there are so many skills gone by the way or maybe a few folks left to pass it on......if someone will ask questions and listen. I was fortunate to grow up in a farm family. Grand parents all the way around grew up living off what skills they had cattle, pigs, chickens, gardening, sewing, canning, whatever needed doing. I was participating in all this to some degree from the time I was 3. Then I got real stupid and thought i fell in love. 3 years later I finally wised up, but by the time I came to my senses both grand parents had gotten older and quit farming and retired. My dad was working a boat load of overtime and he got out as well.

One of my biggest regrets is not spending more time with a uncle who always used mules or horses to work his garden and tobacco patch. Absolutly would not allow a tractor on it.

We garden, raise chickens, fruit trees, berries, woodworking, can repair just about anything. A couple of skill I am trying to get started with is Blacksmithing and possibly beekeeping.


----------



## Tweto (Nov 26, 2011)

I started off my working life with a strong interest in welding and fabrication. When I had to decide what to do with my life a leaned toward additional education in welding, metal work, machine shop skills from a local community college. the company that hired me put me into jobs with these skill sets. Over the next 30 years I continued my education and ended up in engineering. 

Even though I have been retired now for some years, I still get letters from companies that would like me to come work for them. If companies are desperate enough to ask me to go back to work, that tells me that we have a serious national problem with a skilled workforce. This only makes people with skills very valuable in a SHTF scenario.

I still keep my finger in several skills that I have learned over the years. welding, plumbing, electrical, mechanical, gardening, carpentry, flying, tractor trailer, and probably others that I have forgotten about now.

I see developing good skills critical to EOTWAWKI scenarios. I hope that I won't need them but if I do, so be it.


----------



## kejmack (May 17, 2011)

machinist said:


> I am more concerned every day about the loss of critical skills in the US. Not the high tech electronic stuff, but the more prosaic ones like farmers (the average age of farmers is pretty high), machinists (most of the jobs have gone to China), or those already "obsolete" like blacksmiths and those who grow open pollinated seeds. With less demand for any given skill, there are few who pursue learning that skill.
> 
> If/when the US is unable to afford imported goods and foods, how do we kickstart the process here again? How many preppers are learning to graft their own fruit trees? Farm raise fish? Properly select seeds to save? Do leather work? Farm with horses or oxen? Sew durable clothing, or do spinning and weaving? Make shoes?
> 
> ...


Blacksmithing is not an obsolete job. Farriers/blacksmiths are all over the US and command good prices for their work. Just ask any horse owner.

Secondly, there is a large community of horse farmers in the US. Rural Heritage magazine hosts a huge gathering each year for horse farmers and it is attended by people from around the world. Horse drawn equipment is featured. There is even a horse powered ice cream maker. You can get a horse drawn lawn mower. There is all kinds of equipment out there.

Having raised Shetland Sheep for many years, I can tell you that wool craft is alive and well. Lots of people spin and weave.

Lastly, I know many people who save their own seeds. I do not think the situation is as dire as you might think. The general public might not have these skills, but a lot of preppers do. Maybe my perspective is different because of my background and I am oriented with people who have these skills and more.


----------



## machinist (Jul 4, 2012)

No, blacksmithing is not completely obsolete, but the numbers are small:

Quote: 
"1970-present

Enough grandchildren must have been curious about Grandpa's anvil because a resurgence in blacksmithing began about 1970. Today, about 5,000 men and women belong to ABANA, the Artists Blacksmith Assn. of North America. There are an estimated 5,000 non-members. Add to that all of the farriers, bladesmiths, gunsmiths, and armourers and perhaps 20-30,000 Americans practice the metal arts of our earlier days. Maybe even more. But that's still not many in a nation of 300,000,000 people. And when you whittle this down to the full-timers who derive their living from actual metalsmithing, the percentage drops even lower. Don't sell your car and tractor, just yet."

Read the rest of that history article at: 
http://www.appaltree.net/aba/hist2.htm

This site says there are over 25,000 farriers in the US today:
http://www.caseyhorseshoeing.com/documents/farrier_industry.html

There may be some overlap in the two numbers, but not a lot, I would guess. 5,000 blacksmiths allows 100 per state, and that ain't much. If we needed their services to more or less replace the hardware store of today, we have a problem. This article http://www.heraldtribune.com/assets/pdf/advtips/IQ_HardwareStores.pdf says there are an estimated 20,100 hardware stores in the US with an average sales of $1.8 million/year.

Replacing even a small fraction of that amount of hardware by blacksmiths would take a while. More could be trained, of course, but that takes a lot of time. My point being that if we face an abrupt change to our society, there would be a difficult transition period. Other trades, such as shoemaking, may be so rare today as to become lost in most areas, for all practical purposes.

For that matter, how many of today's women in the US could scratch cook a decent meal without grocery store boxed-and-canned ingredients? I see that as the most crucial need to address. My appetite takes precendence over the other things...


----------



## kappydell (Nov 27, 2011)

i am experienced in food raising & preparation. am now looking to increase my know how in mechanics. can't find any OLD (pre computers and electronic crap) engineering text books. IMHO we had all the techno skills down pat by 1948 that are really needed - the rest is nice, but not really all that necessary....


----------



## urbanprepper (May 15, 2012)

I recently went and got my gun license, and taking my hunting license. So i'll be learning to hunt soon hopefully. If that is successful, i would like to try tanning hides.

Avid fisherman for years, and gardening since i was maybe 10.

I've been learning some basics whenever i can...small engine repair, construction, basic plumbing...trying to learn as much as i can, and as hands on as possible. I've never been a "book learner" always needed to do something to really get the most from it


----------



## Jimthewagontraveler (Feb 8, 2012)

If anybody on this site would be willing to learn what 
draft horses are about I would love to be able to pass 
on that which has been handed down to me.
If there is anybody willing to travel here and learn for 1
Student I would blow opsec out the window.
I can promise in 2 days you would learn how to USE a big boy
For all BASIC daily needs.
I live in the southwest corner of Missouri you will have a dry
roof 4 walls electricity/water and a very hard floor to 
sleep on.
I won't charge for learning but you will have to bring food.
You will get dirty.
And if you do not listen when I say run the first time you can
get a broken foot etc.
If you hear the word RUN a second time it will be an echo!
If you bring young children they most certainly will be allowed
to visit the horses but there will be times when you must
Corral them with your own manpower.
My twin percherons will saddle and draft and willingly draft with
A rider in the saddle. Which is very rare!
( I am to old to walk )
My boys can single or double team and if anyone is really brave
perhaps we will tandem.
I will teach for free because the thought of a surviving draft
horse being eaten by stupid hungry people makes me damn
Near cry.
Please pm me because I might not be able to find this thread
Again.
Ps I build my own wagons and before I got to old to take
care of them they were all pretty 
I do not build stagecoaches or wooden wheeled
buck boards


----------



## FutureReferenceFarm (Oct 12, 2012)

We just finished jarring our produce from this year. It is our second year saving seeds and preserving. I also built a solar food dryer to dry the copious amounts of fruit we will soon have from our ten fruit trees and two nut trees.

This is the first year though that we are saving produce specifically for the second year seed production so it will be interesting to see how that goes, we only saved carrots and beets for this.

I know a little bit so I can try to answer any questions. For me though, I am trying to be as energy efficient as possible which in most cases, means not needing anything but human labor and solar energy.

That is why I built the solar dryer which works really well. Jarring requires a lot of energy because of the heating process.

My current experiment is to produce wine from our grapes and plumbs without using yeast and sugar.


----------



## Zonation (May 4, 2012)

@Future....how did you learn how to can your own food. I have no idea how to but would like to learn.


----------



## UncleJoe (Jan 11, 2009)

Zonation said:


> @Future....how did you learn how to can your own food. I have no idea how to but would like to learn.


:google:

Or just start reading through the forum. Mountains of posts on canning.


----------



## machinist (Jul 4, 2012)

Zonation,

Buy a Ball Blue Book. Here is one source:
http://www.amazon.com/Ball-Blue-Book-Guide-Preserving/dp/0972753702

And as you learn, be sure to have your kids, or a friend around to learn with you. Maybe get a group of like minded friends to take a canning class if there is one offered near you. The more learning and passing on of skills we can do, the better!


----------



## Zonation (May 4, 2012)

machinist said:


> Zonation,
> 
> Buy a Ball Blue Book. Here is one source:
> http://www.amazon.com/Ball-Blue-Book-Guide-Preserving/dp/0972753702
> ...


Thank you so much machinist. Really appreciate it.


----------



## kejmack (May 17, 2011)

kappydell said:


> i am experienced in food raising & preparation. am now looking to increase my know how in mechanics. can't find any OLD (pre computers and electronic crap) engineering text books. IMHO we had all the techno skills down pat by 1948 that are really needed - the rest is nice, but not really all that necessary....


Check eBay..... http://www.ebay.com/sch/i.html?_trk...ntage+engineering+textbook&_sacat=0&_from=R40


----------



## kejmack (May 17, 2011)

RuralHeritage.com has a whole community of people who farm with horses, do blacksmithing, live sustainably, and just about everything else. They have a huge meet up every year (usually near an Amish community).


----------



## kejmack (May 17, 2011)

Zonation said:


> @Future....how did you learn how to can your own food. I have no idea how to but would like to learn.


Check with your local Extension Office. They should be able to help you find canning classes. It is your tax dollars paying them so you might as well use their services.


----------



## *Andi (Nov 8, 2009)

*Ol Time Skills*

Fox Fire books!!! 

The Encyclopedia of Country Living !!!  (by Carla Emery)

Check your library...


----------



## machinist (Jul 4, 2012)

Check out the books at Goodwill stores and Salvation Army. Often old texts show up there, and they typically cost only a buck or two.


----------



## kappydell (Nov 27, 2011)

machinist said:


> Check out the books at Goodwill stores and Salvation Army. Often old texts show up there, and they typically cost only a buck or two.


True, but Ive picked them pretty clean...however, I will be looking at used book wev sites, maybe I can fine more there. I also like the cheap prices on used books...


----------



## machinist (Jul 4, 2012)

Not sure what you want in mechanics, but you might look into Audel's old series of books. They had a very basic 3 book series for machine shop that was decent for beginners. Also do other trades, IIRC, like HVAC, Electrical, etc.

Just Google Audel's books.


----------



## Wellrounded (Sep 25, 2011)

I've spent 30 years learning as many 'old' skills as I can. Some I'm a master of, some I'm competent at and some I'm good enough at to get by. 

I want to teach others what I've worked so hard to learn and I'm heading in that direction. I already have a labour exchange program going here but are now looking for live in interns. I will have room for two early next year and hope to have 4 within 12 months. Two interships will centre around horticulture and two will be all about self sufficiency. 

It does cause some concern OPSEC wise but our situation and our low population (Australia) make it quite different than would be in a more populous country. 

I'm really concentrating on refining the skills I use most often but I do try to add something new every now and then (although honestly I'm running out of options, all the stuff left I want to try is too costly). 

In the last few years collectors have been becoming more interested in some of the equipment I'd like to have and the prices have gone up and up. We make as much as we can (another chance to hone skills) but time wise (and from a romantic point of view) I prefer the old stuff.


----------



## Dakine (Sep 4, 2012)

machinist said:


> No, blacksmithing is not completely obsolete, but the numbers are small:
> 
> Quote:
> "1970-present
> ...


I'm curious though, do the modern day blacksmiths buy ore or do they have to have mine that themselves and then extract the ore from the rocks? What would their production be like from what they have on-hand at the time of a collapse? what would their capabilities if they need more materials?

for instance how many of those guys are using gas furnaces/forges? presumably they'd be able to get firewood I guess, but I'm wondering how fast they'd be going through that keeping coals hot enough to heat up the iron they're working with


----------



## Dakine (Sep 4, 2012)

Zonation said:


> @Future....how did you learn how to can your own food. I have no idea how to but would like to learn.


I just started canning recently, perhaps a month ago? It was very easy to get going, and I found some really great videos on YouTube to help get ideas on recipes and techniques. The food forum on this board is fantastic and there's a wealth of knowledge both in the existing posts and the people here that are very generous explaining things to the newbies! 

Go through the "what are you canning today" thread, there's TONS of ideas, youtube links and pics that people have posted!

So far I've done the following in my pressure canner:

cubed chicken
cubed roast beef
ground beef
meatloaf
chili

and in my water bath canner I've made blackberry jam!

My experience so far has been leaning towards saving time after I can, so the chili and the meatloaf are ready to go right out of the jar. I can just heat them up and have them for a meal, or the beef and chicken are ready to go right into the pan if I'm making hamburger helper or something like that.

you can cold pack the ground beef, same with sausage, but I brown it first so that I can remove as much of the fat as possible, there's still a little but it ends up a cleaner looking product in the jars, and with the fat gone it's healthier too. Where I saw a remarkable difference was when I did two different batches of meatloaf, both cold pack with no browning first, and the first time I used 93% lean and the second time I used 85% because thats all they had. HUGE difference in appearance inside the jars! It will taste really good I'm sure, but it was an obvious difference. I'll be doing just the 93% from now on!

Good luck, I think you'll find that it's actually very simple once you get started. I used the manual that came with my All American, Ball book from amazon http://www.amazon.com/Ball-Complete-Book-Home-Preserving/dp/0778801314/ref=sr_1_1?ie=UTF8&qid=1352595643&sr=8-1&keywords=ball+canning+book and this forum and I've been very successful

I'm going to do butter tomorrow! And maybe another batch of chili! I love that stuff! Another 10-15 lbs of roast beef wouldnt be a bad idea either but we'll see.


----------



## Ezmerelda (Oct 17, 2010)

Zonation said:


> @Future....how did you learn how to can your own food. I have no idea how to but would like to learn.


I taught myself to can using the Blue Ball canning book others have recommended. Also, I recommend Patrice Lewis' blog, Rural Revolution. Here's a link to the canning index: http://www.rural-revolution.com/search/label/canning

She's (IMO) the guru of canning! From her, I learned how to...wait for it...wait for it...

BOTTLE BACON!

Yes, yes, it was quite a feat, and I would never have had the courage if not for reading her blog and following the step-by-step instructions, complete with pictures.


----------



## BillM (Dec 29, 2010)

*When*



Lake Windsong said:


> With a little practice you can make decent footwear from old tires, it's a common sight in many countries.


When I was a kid , we used old tire tred to make half soles for our shoes and we attached them with hog rings.

I don't know how well that would work on a pair of $300.00 Nikes.


----------



## Drumrunner (Sep 25, 2009)

*an excellent thought*



machinist said:


> I am more concerned every day about the loss of critical skills in the US. Not the high tech electronic stuff, but the more prosaic ones like farmers (the average age of farmers is pretty high), machinists (most of the jobs have gone to China), or those already "obsolete" like blacksmiths and those who grow open pollinated seeds. With less demand for any given skill, there are few who pursue learning that skill.
> 
> If/when the US is unable to afford imported goods and foods, how do we kickstart the process here again? How many preppers are learning to graft their own fruit trees? Farm raise fish? Properly select seeds to save? Do leather work? Farm with horses or oxen? Sew durable clothing, or do spinning and weaving? Make shoes?
> 
> ...


Machinist, from my perspective a critical shortage of certain trained people already exists, and will become worse as the "boomers" retire. I am referring to water and wastewater treatment plant operators. These are jobs that almost no one considers, but which no city, village or community can exist without. Already communities are scrambling to find these licensed operators across the country (along with nice increases in salary).
I have been encouraging some people I know to study, take the state exams and look for a job in the water field where there ample opportunities. Happy to say that 2 of the 3 have found full time employment.

(you mentioned blacksmithing, here is a manual on the topic)


----------



## Well_Driller (Jun 3, 2012)

In the last few years I've run into people who pretty much know absolutely nothing about anything. I don't know how they get by, but they are so far out there that they can't even begin to imagine how I can take a simple piece of round bar and put threads on it..... To me it is a ridiculously simple task, but these people are so amazed by something so stupid that it amazes me, and the steam engine I just recently finished, they just can't believe that someone could build something like that from a pile of steel, but to me it's nothing out of the ordinary.


----------



## invision (Aug 14, 2012)

Well_Driller said:


> In the last few years I've run into people who pretty much know absolutely nothing about anything. I don't know how they get by, but they are so far out there that they can't even begin to imagine how I can take a simple piece of round bar and put threads on it..... To me it is a ridiculously simple task, but these people are so amazed by something so stupid that it amazes me, and the steam engine I just recently finished, they just can't believe that someone could build something like that from a pile of steel, but to me it's nothing out of the ordinary.


It's not stupidity, it's the lack of need for that skill in their daily life... It would be like me saying anyone who doesn't know how to install Office 2012 silently delivered to every computer on an Active Directory network using a GPO and script file... You probably have no understanding of what I said, but does that make you stupid? No, it doesn't but if I showed you once, then walked you step by step through it with you doing the work, you could then do it... Maybe not as fast as me, or without a few errors until you have done it a few times, but you would eventually.


----------



## Well_Driller (Jun 3, 2012)

Yes, but.... there are still some people who just can't figure it out even after you show them over and over and over again.... I used to be a network admin, and also done tech support over the phone. I've also trained people in both machining and well drilling as well, and i've had my share of people that will never figure it out.... it is frustrating, i'm very good at what I do, and after you work with someone for a month and they still don't get it what do you do??


----------



## MrsNemoHunter (Nov 22, 2012)

I would say that unless he is gung ho about the work try to.steer him elaswhere. We aren't all going to be great at everything but we are great at others. 

In my situation my hubby is good at just about everything, lol. His main thing is gunsmithing. We were both carpenters so we can build a lot. I'm the better gardner and I do the canning and dehydrating and duo the bread baking for our close community. When it comes to butchering we all get together.


----------



## machinist (Jul 4, 2012)

Yes. The country needs all sorts of skills, with none of them to be disparaged. I can do some heavy manual work, but I have always been a skinny sort, and not well suited to it. Maybe that's why my joints hurt so much now? I'm a lot better at engineering and machining, so that's where I think I fit best. 

I know I don't fit in IT, cuz, I fumble everything I touch on a computer. There is just something basically WRONG about a machine that to turn it OFF, you hit the "START" button... 

So, I'll stick to what I do best. Don't see anything wrong with that. But I also think everyone should learn as many basic skills as they can. Of course, there is the old movie line quote from John Wayne:

"Life is hard. It's harder if you're stupid." 

But even the least able can learn SOMETHING. And from what I see coming, they had better be doing so.


----------



## carnut1100 (Oct 9, 2008)

Luckily for me my father was a jack of all trades and taught me all he could. 
He's not as fit and active as he was buy he still passes on knowledge. 

I have a background in metalwork but I can make a fair job at woodwork, leatherwork, and lots more. 
I am building a blacksmith forge right now, and there are a few others in my area interested in it who I will be making forges for also. 

As for information, I am an avid collector of old books and I buy every engineering text I can lay my hands on....got quite a collection but there's more I want. 

I have not done all of the skills I want to know but there are many I have read extensively on so I think I could muddle through those with the theory I have in my head.


----------



## Well_Driller (Jun 3, 2012)

machinist said:


> Yes. The country needs all sorts of skills, with none of them to be disparaged. I can do some heavy manual work, but I have always been a skinny sort, and not well suited to it. Maybe that's why my joints hurt so much now? I'm a lot better at engineering and machining, so that's where I think I fit best.
> 
> I know I don't fit in IT, cuz, I fumble everything I touch on a computer. There is just something basically WRONG about a machine that to turn it OFF, you hit the "START" button...
> 
> ...


Among other things, machining and engineering is one of my main things I do, drilling wells the other, but even in the shop I don't get away from the heavy work. Most of the machining I do is big and heavy stuff. I've run both CNC and manual machines. CNC is nice for production runs, but I still prefer the manual machines, and mine are all manual.


----------



## machinist (Jul 4, 2012)

Well_Driller,

Yes!  CNC equipment is great for what it does best--small to medium quantities of the same parts. Few people understand how it really works and think it is the greatest thing since sliced bread for EVERY job. Not so. Most of the time, manual machines are the way to go for one or two pieces of something.

Like you, my shop has only manual machines. I do have a tailstock turret for the old South Bend lathe, and a modified cutoff/form tool cross slide for it from an old Brown and Sharpe turret lathe. Only used those a few times, since most of my trade was one-off parts, and usually repairing those single parts. 

Repair is a lot more complex than making a new part, in most cases. At least understanding how to repair it involves knowing the most possible about how it was made to start with, and then choosing from the many ways possible to fix the problem most effectively. It is that sort of skills that I can't find any more. I had no competition doing this, except to make a repair for less than the cost of a new part. Not hard to do with today's overpriced farm machinery parts. 

But, I can't find anyone who is interested in learning to do this kind of work. Why should they? They can make as much money doing some kind of paper-pushing in an office. IF (a big IF) they can FIND such a job.


----------



## Tirediron (Jul 12, 2010)

You will be glad to know that not all of the younger generation wants to work in an office, my son (17) likes to fix things and run heavy equipment, while other guys his age are worried about getting a new car he is watching the prices of construction machinery.


----------



## machinist (Jul 4, 2012)

Glad to hear it! There are a few gear heads around here, but mostly they want to build a "rat rod", or a chopper. Then there are a few that are trying to put back the parts that fell off the latest POS car they have. The greatest majority, though, are busily exercising their thumbs on some video game or Ifad toy, texting nonsense to their like-minded buddies. 

I can barely make a call on my first cell phone, but I'm the one they come to to get the axle put back under their 4 wheel ATV's. After they ran it over a stump...


----------



## mamak (Nov 28, 2012)

I understand the frustrations of the new generations and lack of skills. I'm actually quite frustrated with myself with my lack of skills. I'm a 30 something wife and mom of four and a new prepper. It's not an excuse but I have no one to learn from. My grandparents are gone and with no skilled family members my resources are pretty thin. My generation was the one to figure out how to program the VCR for our parents while they were amazed at the cordless phone. Maybe it's where we lived or what my parents careers were but when something wore out or broke, they went to the store. I don't want to continue that trend. While I say that I am very aware that my same-aged friends on FB are all about designer sunglasses, jeans, jewelry and pretty cars and artwork and fluffy pillows on the expensive couch in the expensive suburban house and when their next manicure is. I'm online looking for property with a well or learning how to can meats or researching how to make my own cleaners and detergents. I've got my basic preps and desperately need and want a variety of skills. Just know there are some of us out here.


----------



## machinist (Jul 4, 2012)

mamak,

CHEERS! :congrat: Glad you are working on it! If I can help, say so. What us old codgers are pining for is some young person who is simply INTERESTED in learning. It's a crying shame to have lived so long and learned a lot, just to know it is going to die with me.

There is an impressive array of expertise on this site, so *ASK AND YE SHALL RECEIVE! *


----------



## mamak (Nov 28, 2012)

Thanks machinist. I guess I want to learn everything I can. I am actually searching for a working farm or off-grid homestead that offers working vacations. I would absolutley love to work and learn for my room and board. Unfortunatley, my little rugrats and hubbys work won't allow me to take a two-week "vacation". Darn them! That's my idea of a vacation.  One of these days....


----------



## MrsNemoHunter (Nov 22, 2012)

I'm no use with machining anything. I leave that to my hubby. He's always machining parts for whatever firearm he's working on. 

We both were carpenters though so building stuff together is fun and it gets done quick. Which is good right now because we have the land bit not a building on it. So we are starting from scratch.


----------



## hilljen (Nov 28, 2012)

OldCootHillbilly said:


> Leather can be made from many critters, so moccasins wouldn't be hard ta make.


Harder than you would think, the first time. My daughter was working on a school project and needed to have some primitive moccasins. I had bartered for some lovely brain tanned leather, but I wanted to work out a pattern before cutting into the good stuff. It took me SIX tries before I got something that actually fit well on a human foot without binding or bunching! Thank goodness I had a lot of ugly Pepto pink felt someone had given me and that was what I used to refine the pattern. (The six loosing pattern samples got cut up and made into doll clothes for the neighbor girls.)

Regarding skills, I learned most of what I know from my grandmother and great aunt. They came from the KY hills and knew how to cook from scratch sew, knit, crochet, garden, can food, butcher, lots about animal husbandry, herbal medicine, fiber work from sheep to clothes, and a zillion other things. I am so greatful to have known them and to have been able to learn from them.

I learned about bushcraft, hunting, weather, and general troubleshooting from my father. He grew up hard and it was important to him to teach my brother and me how to be self sufficient, if the need arose.

I learned how to bake prize winning pies and rolls from my husband's great aunt (98 this past August). In her day she was the best baker in the county and supplied almost all the restaurants with baked goods.

For those who don't have access to family with skills/knowledge, you might consider visiting a nursing home. Many of the old timers have a wealth of information, even if they aren't able to perform the skills themselves anymore. And most of them would love the opportunity to share their hardwon knowledge with someone who was interested.


----------



## Well_Driller (Jun 3, 2012)

machinist said:


> Well_Driller,
> 
> Yes!  CNC equipment is great for what it does best--small to medium quantities of the same parts. Few people understand how it really works and think it is the greatest thing since sliced bread for EVERY job. Not so. Most of the time, manual machines are the way to go for one or two pieces of something.
> 
> ...


I do a lot of repair, prototype parts, and make new parts for a machine repair. Here lately some of the parts I can make for less than the new overpriced part, and better quality at that. I'm always looking to learn something new too. A couple years ago I learned how to make piston rings. The need for those doesn't come up that often, but so far i've made 3 sets. First set was for an air compressor, second a small engine, and the third set for my steam engine. There isn't a machine shop around here that can do that, or would attempt it anyway. I've had some rather odd shaped parts and castings chucked in the 21x96 Leblond, some were a real pain to get centered and hold. I've worked in an office, worked in radio and I hated being stuck inside all day but when I wasn't doing that I was drilling, or machining. Now i'm full time with the shop and drilling and I love not having to punch a time clock everyday and report to someone else, but with the way things are it gets a bit tight sometimes.


----------



## smaj100 (Oct 17, 2012)

*Starting*



Zonation said:


> @Future....how did you learn how to can your own food. I have no idea how to but would like to learn.


Go to any Walmart or Bookstore. You are looking for the "Ball" Blue Book, this is THE reference for canning anything. It tell's how to step by step and also offers recipes for most things, from jams n jellies to stews and meat.

I was fortunate enough to get my grandparents canning equipment when they passed many years ago, and in that car load of stuff came an original Blue book along with hand written notes from my great grandmother on recipe tweaks and what they liked and didn't. Surprisingly very little has changed from that old old blue book to the new ones in print today.


----------



## MrsNemoHunter (Nov 22, 2012)

smaj100 said:


> Go to any Walmart or Bookstore. You are looking for the "Ball" Blue Book, this is THE reference for canning anything. It tell's how to step by step and also offers recipes for most things, from jams n jellies to stews and meat.
> 
> I was fortunate enough to get my grandparents canning equipment when they passed many years ago, and in that car load of stuff came an original Blue book along with hand written notes from my great grandmother on recipe tweaks and what they liked and didn't. Surprisingly very little has changed from that old old blue book to the new ones in print today.


The Ball Blue Book is great! Also look for the book named Stocking Up. I did learn most of my canning from my mom, but if you can follow a recipe you can, can.

A good dehydrator is useful too. One with a fan in the back works the best IMHO.


----------



## neworchard18 (Nov 28, 2012)

Spinning thread and yarn and weaving are of course great basic skills as is sewing and darning. One skill that is not often considered is that of learning to make patterns for sewing. People come in all different sizes and shapes. My Mom taught me this and I have passed it on. Even when I was young it was not taught to us in home economics. We learned to work a ready made pattern but not how to take measurements and make to order. I was just thinking the other day that it has been a long time since I have done this.


----------



## machinist (Jul 4, 2012)

Wife and I make patterns sometimes from old items. Just rip the seams out of whatever it is and steam iron it flat, then make a paper pattern from it. Make notes on the pattern where it needs to be gathered, and where it needs to be tacked before gathering. 

That works for mocassins, too. I made a pair that way, and had pretty good success with it. I would not call it a money making deal, though, as slow as I am doing it. 

It is a tried and true process that some call "reverse engineering", and it works for most anything. That's how the Japanese and the Chinese both got started with industrializing their countries. Take a close look at imported stuff and you will find most of it to be copies of things made elsewhere. Emco Maier in Austria made a very nice small hobby metal lathe, excellent quality, but a bit pricey. The Japanese copied it and called it a "Jet" brand lathe (9" swing), and sold a bunch of 'em to the US. The Chinese copied the Jet machine and made a poor quality imitation, but cheap. THEY sold a bunch of 'em before folks caught on that they were not so hot.


----------



## stanb999 (Nov 14, 2011)

Skip the Ball book.

It has gone from heavy on food storage to light.
From preservation of a bountiful harvest to convenience foods.
If you want a new hobby get the ball book.

http://nchfp.uga.edu/
The best online resource is IMHO

Order the real deal book as well.
"So easy to preserve."
http://setp.uga.edu/


----------



## MrsNemoHunter (Nov 22, 2012)

stanb999 said:


> Skip the Ball book.
> 
> It has gone from heavy on food storage to light.
> From preservation of a bountiful harvest to convenience foods.
> ...


Thanks for the info. It's good stuff!


----------



## tommixx (Dec 10, 2012)

when I was a kid back in the 40's we just had essentals,salt,honey,and basic needs.we raised the needs . garden,chickens,cows,pigs and hard work.canning food nothing went to waste.


----------



## MrsNemoHunter (Nov 22, 2012)

tommixx said:


> when I was a kid back in the 40's we just had essentals,salt,honey,and basic needs.we raised the needs . garden,chickens,cows,pigs and hard work.canning food nothing went to waste.


That's what me and the hubby are working on now. It's hard work but rewarding.


----------



## mamak (Nov 28, 2012)

In my community there is a working 1800's farm/homestead. You can visit and ask all sorts of questions to the staff, who dress according to the time, pump water for the garden, watch them "prepare" chickens for dinner, help take the slop out to the pigs, possibly see a calf being born and so on. All the tools they use are made on site, exactly like they did back then. And while you're visiting if nature calls they offer you the outhouse, there is no modern bathroom. It truly is authentic. I found out they have a volunteer program and I cannot wait to put in my application. They want volunteers to put in 52 hours for the year. I just may have found a way to learn and glean everything I can from people who have the hands-on experience and knowledge and I can actually be in an environment that will allow me to use it and enjoy it. I have visited the farm many, many times and I'm always picking their brains and asking questions and I often said I wish I could just spend the whole week here! 
Poof! Wish granted and there is no maximum time limit, come whenever you want and we'll teach you anything you want to know!! WOW!!
I actually feel like I am going to be getting so much for next to nothing. Like I should be paying them for this. It's such a blessing and knowledge like this is priceless and I can't believe this opportunity is out there for the taking! Crazy!


----------



## MrsNemoHunter (Nov 22, 2012)

mamak said:


> In my community there is a working 1800's farm/homestead. You can visit and ask all sorts of questions to the staff, who dress according to the time, pump water for the garden, watch them "prepare" chickens for dinner, help take the slop out to the pigs, possibly see a calf being born and so on. All the tools they use are made on site, exactly like they did back then. And while you're visiting if nature calls they offer you the outhouse, there is no modern bathroom. It truly is authentic. I found out they have a volunteer program and I cannot wait to put in my application. They want volunteers to put in 52 hours for the year. I just may have found a way to learn and glean everything I can from people who have the hands-on experience and knowledge and I can actually be in an environment that will allow me to use it and enjoy it. I have visited the farm many, many times and I'm always picking their brains and asking questions and I often said I wish I could just spend the whole week here!
> Poof! Wish granted and there is no maximum time limit, come whenever you want and we'll teach you anything you want to know!! WOW!!
> I actually feel like I am going to be getting so much for next to nothing. Like I should be paying them for this. It's such a blessing and knowledge like this is priceless and I can't believe this opportunity is out there for the taking! Crazy!


I would love to have specifics on this place. You can pm me if you don't want to post it.


----------



## mamak (Nov 28, 2012)

Anyone watch Dual Survival with Dave and Cody? Dave Canterbury is from Ohio and out here he has the Pathfinder School. He takes folks out on weekend survival classes/trips. I have seen a few of his YouTube videos and I would love to do one of these. For a basic survival class it runs about $400 for 1 adult and you can bring 1 youth. So, for my hubby, me and the two oldest it runs $800. I don't think we would ever want to pay that much for a basic class but it is out there and he has a variety of classes, including primitive survival, advanced survival, intensive shelter construction, trapping, youth archery, etc.... 
On the other hand the chance to learn one on one from one of the best expert survivalists in the country.....
Your thoughts?.......


----------

